# Shingle recall: is mine one of them?



## Roofmaster417

MyGoldenRocks said:


> I am wondering if there is a central place to find out which roofing shingles might have recalls.
> 
> We have a 30 year roof that was professionally installed and has only lasted 14 years. We are going to have to have the entire roof reshingled. We have a very well-maintained home and are surprised that our roof only lasted this long and was wondering if our shingles may have, at some point, been recalled and we are unaware of it. How can one tell if their shingles have been recalled?


Who is your manufacture? If you know the manufacture,the color and any codes to go with your shingle then contact them and inquire.

If you have concerns pertaining to any warranty questions contact your manufacture that your materials are warranted under.If you have a valid claim under your warranty guidelines you could have a justifiable claim.I cannot give you a definite answer if you have a claim or if your roof has failed due to manufacture negligence.

I would contact them (manufacture)and ask for a representative to contact you.Make sure you have all information about the materials,dates of installation,proof of warranty,contractor information etc..Basically anything affiliated with your project.


----------



## epson

Asphalt shingle roofs have an 18 to 30 year lifespan. The packaging claims 20 year or 30 year shingles, but this is the best case scenario for weather and installation.


----------



## Slyfox

epson said:


> Asphalt shingle roofs have an 18 to 30 year lifespan. The packaging claims 20 year or 30 year shingles, but this is the best case scenario for weather and installation.


Agreed except you forgot to include quality of workmanship used to install the roofing system and the slope of the structure, both those play a large part in the roofs longevity as well.


----------



## Slyfox

All manufacturers have had recalls at one time or another but they are usually restricted to regions and lot#.

Certianteed, IKO and OC are the latest manufacturers to have national recalls on their shingles.

If you know who installed your roof, you should start with contacting them and get all the information on materials used, shingles, underlayments, ventilation, flashing's, etc.
Then contact the manufacturer and they will explain how to precede from there.


----------



## MyGoldenRocks

It was the previous owner of the house that had the roof installed. We saw the paperwork when we showed an interest in the house so we know when the roof was installed but unfortunately we did not ask for that paperwork when the purchase of the home took place. The previous owners are no longer in our area, but with a good effort, I could probably find someone who knows where they live now. I'd be surprised if they would still have that paperwork all these years later though. 

We don't know who did the installation but we do have a few unused shingles in our storage shed. Would there be pertinent information on the shingle itself that we might be able see if they have been possibly recalled?

I've been searching a bit more online and it looks like even if the shingle was recalled, the only reimbursement would be for the shingle itself and not the cost to have the defective shingles removed nor the cost to have the new shingles installed. That hardly makes sense though. That would be like finding out that your warrantied car had a defective transmission but it would be up to you to pay to have the piece of junk removed and the correct one supplied by the manufacturer put in. Is this really true?


----------



## Slyfox

With out full coverage & extended warranties you would/will indeed being paying for labor in both an auto & roofing mechanic defected material/parts scenario.

The shingles themselves will have no information on them, but the wrappers they come in will.
If there is no wrapper, you can take a shingle or two to your local roofing supply store and ask a rep to identify the brand for you.

Finding the original roofer would be helpful if it is indeed a material failure issue, because they should be able to provide you with a time frame in which the roof was installed and from that the manufacturer of the material can run through their records and see if they had any issues of defects during that time frame.

Your main concern should be making sure it is indeed a defected material issue before you replace the roof.
Lack of proper ventilation, poor fastening pattern, etc., will also cause premature failure in roofing systems.


----------



## dougger222

If the shingles are Certainteed there will be information on the shingle not only stating Certainteed but also information on the production line.

The easiest way is to grab a ladder and carfully lift up a shingle to see what the bottom plastic strip states. This is how I identify shingles. If there's no 1234 and CT logo's you look for other information to see what line it could be. OC typicaly says DO NOT REMOVE with the same in spanish.

Snap a close up pick of the shingles and ridge and perhaps someone on here can steer you in the right direction.

If the shingles are organic Certainteed you may be able to get in on the class action law suit. As far as I know the first and second owners are compensated but I think the second owner has to purchase the house/roof when it's within 10-12 years of age.


----------

